# Game idea: post a photo from an opera and let others guess what it's from



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

This could especially be funny with Regie because often you see a photo and you have absolutely no idea what it's meant to be. :devil:

Here's one for start:









The collars are rather misleading.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

^^^ It could be _Un Ballo in Maschera_ set in Sweden. Or maybe it's Canio and Tonio vesting their giubbas.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Sieglinde said:


> This could especially be funny with Regie because often you see a photo and you have absolutely no idea what it's meant to be. :devil:
> 
> Here's one for start:
> 
> ...


That could be the Ring. If it's Wagner expect the worst. If the collars are out of place it has to be the level of craziness of regie productions of Wagner. 

But I could be wrong...


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

This has become so infamous that you might know it already, but here you go:

View attachment 130242


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

My guess would be Don Carlo


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

adriesba said:


> This has become so infamous that you might know it already, but here you go:
> 
> View attachment 130242


No, not seen it before. Fille du regiment?

N.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Rogerx said:


> My guess would be Don Carlo


I think the comment about the collars being out of place means it could be anything but that!

N.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Sieglinde said:


> This could especially be funny with Regie because often you see a photo and you have absolutely no idea what it's meant to be. :devil:
> 
> Here's one for start:
> 
> ...


Since the collars are just about the only thing in the picture, here isn't much to go on. Rather spoils the game, doesn't it?


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

adriesba said:


> This has become so infamous that you might know it already, but here you go:
> 
> View attachment 130242


It's the new Bayreuth Tannhäuser.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

The director of this opera was inspired by a number of Tarantino movies (Kill Bill part 1 , Reservoir Dogs and Pulp Fiction)


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

This director of this late 19th century opera was a fan of "The Joker".
(I attended this production this january.)


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Andrew Kenneth said:


> The director of this opera was inspired by a number of Tarantino movies (Kill Bill part 1 , Reservoir Dogs and Pulp Fiction)
> 
> View attachment 130282


Magic Flute?

(Three ladies, one man.)

N.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

The Conte said:


> Magic Flute?
> 
> (Three ladies, one man.)
> 
> N.


Wrong opera.
Correct composer.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Andrew Kenneth said:


> Wrong opera.
> Correct composer.


Shame (I also thought the white thing in the background could be part of a space age style masonic temple).

I'm leaning towards Don Giovanni in that case (Perhaps Elvira wants to 'kill Don').

N.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Woodduck said:


> ^^^ It could be _Un Ballo in Maschera_ set in Sweden. Or maybe it's Canio and Tonio vesting their giubbas.


LOL Anyone can plainly see that Canio and Tonio are puoing their prologos.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

The Conte said:


> Shame (I also thought the white thing in the background could be part of a space age style masonic temple).
> 
> I'm leaning towards Don Giovanni in that case (Perhaps Elvira wants to 'kill Don').
> 
> N.


Another thoughtful guess, but nope...

Mozart wrote a lot of opera's.
It's not from one of the usual suspects though.

Instead of making you guess 20 more times => I present to you "La Finta Semplice"









It's part of DG's 2006 M22-series. (all 22Mozart opera's on dvd for Mozart's 250th birthday)

This production omits all recitatives. These are replaced by spoken narration (by an actress dressed as Uma Thurman in "Kill Bill part 1.) Also featured is a "Reservoir Dogs" stand-off scene and the radiant briefcase from "Pulp Fiction" makes a short appearance.

Radiant briefcase aria =>


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

It was a Ballo that didn't really know when it took place. Some characters were in suits and wool coats, some in proper Rococo stuff, and the ruffs were Gustavo's idea of "sailor disguise". Also, Amelia was goth but had a hideous iridescent raincoat.

Quite a decent performance otherwise.

Here's something traditional:









(Bloodborne after you defeat Rom, colourized)


----------

